# Is Dudly a boy or a girl? Cockateil



## Woffy's mum (Jul 3, 2008)

Dudly will be one year old in Feb. Should he have his male coloring by now? He looks like a girl! We just started off calling him a he and it has stuck! He does not have a yellow head, but just a little and his tail is not solid but molted. 

Also, Dudly does this chirping thing. He (She) crouches and his crest flattens and he just chirps. He is usually in the same spot in his cage when he does it. Does this mean anything to anyone? 

Many thanks!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*the male cockateil has a much brighter face than the hen.*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you sure its a he not a she.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

It's easy to tell males from females once they are mature.

If you look under the tail feathers at the back the males don't have any barrs, but female cocktiels have barring under their tail feathers at the back.

If you post a pic I can tell you for sure


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Also, male cockatiels will warbel a song where as females, just screech!
The males have a yelow face, the females have a yellow undertail.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

i think its a girl you have there....

http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/cockatiel/cockatiels1.jpg


----------

